# I present you... a Generic Children Book



## rest0re (Apr 6, 2007)

heh what do you like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: size a5 bleed 3mm


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2007)

If I was 3 years old and I saw that cover on my book shelf I'd start crying. That dog looks EVIL/rabid.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 6, 2007)

what the shit is that/are you on about?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 6, 2007)

dog kinda looks like hes got 2 heads...something dont look right with it


----------



## archagon (Apr 6, 2007)

LOL! "Written by Some Woman Author".


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 6, 2007)

I like it, kids dig this slightly twisted stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> dog kinda looks like hes got 2 heads...something dont look right with it


The eyes are off-centre to the rest of the head; the gap between the eyes is where the small eye should be. And the little fly's not at the same angle as his flight path


----------



## rest0re (Apr 6, 2007)

heh thanks for feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill make better one. this was just goofing with freehand mx


----------



## Shinji (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(archagon @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> LOL! "Written by Some Woman Author".


I think it should say "Written by Some Random Celebrity" cause thats one problem I noticed when I was getting my son some books the other day, too many freakin celebrities have written Childrens books...and guess what, most of those celebs DONT EVEN HAVE KIDS!!!  They're polluting the shelves if you ask me... >.>


----------



## Issac (Apr 6, 2007)

I actually think it looks like a generic "Brittish" Childrens book...  because... the ones I'vre read all looks like that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2007)

This reminds me of the time when I stumbled upon what looked like a childrens book on net.  Turns out, it was hentai.  I had nightmares for a week since then.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 6, 2007)

basically i wasnt thinking too much, i just put there lollolollo written by loll .. it wasnt any statement


----------

